# solenoid tester



## brother (Nov 25, 2008)

charlie Bob said:


> I need to get a good solenoid tester.
> I was looking at purchasing the T+pro from fluke.
> From what i read, i believe this is a real solenoid tester.
> Would that be a good buy?
> ...


I like the ideal solenoid tester, and no the FLUKE T5 is not a true solenoid tester. One way to tell is test it on a known good gfci that has a ground. Just go to ground and hot with it, and if it doesnt trip the gfci, then its not a solenoid tester.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Knopp-hands down.

http://www.knoppinc.com/


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I had a wiggy for years and now use the Ideal model:

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/it...nstruments-_-Electrical Power Testing-_-3CXY3


----------



## Mike Guile (Jan 14, 2010)

*Knopp*



brian john said:


> Knopp-hands down.
> 
> http://www.knoppinc.com/


Brian, why is it you like the Knopp over the T+??

You seem to know the most around here, yet, your the only one that voted for the Knopp? Made in USA? Brand Loyal? Better? 

Curious


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Mike Guile said:


> Brian, why is it you like the Knopp over the T+??
> 
> You seem to know the most around here, yet, your the only one that voted for the Knopp? Made in USA? Brand Loyal? Better?
> 
> Curious


I like the size fits my pocket, like the feel of the solenoid as it test 120-480 VAC, Class III tester and have used one for years.

I also liked the Wiggy (Original Wiggy later manufactured by Square D no longer in production)

I HATE THE IDEAL with the built in continuity tester and Flukes gets enough of my money all ready.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

brian john said:


> I like the size fits my pocket, like the feel of the solenoid as it test 120-480 VAC, Class III tester and have used one for years.
> 
> I also liked the Wiggy (Original Wiggy later manufactured by Square D no longer in production)
> 
> I HATE THE IDEAL with the built in continuity tester and Flukes gets enough of my money all ready.


 
I use a wiggy and have for years. I bought a ideal because I had left the wig at home and it works fine also. I just like the wiggy!


----------



## charlie Bob (Jul 26, 2009)

I read on the knopp website that the K60 has an input impedance of 4,000 Ohms.
I can't find this value for the Fluke T+pro, Has anybody know it?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

I shamelessly promote the t+pro,low impedance,solenoid.Has a led lit screen,phase rotation and if the batteries are dead it will still read voltage.

Best volt meter on the market and for the money it can't be beat,my t5-600 collects dust now.

catIII at 1000v and catIV at 600v here's a good site,I get all my fluke stuff from.

http://www.tequipment.net/FlukeTplus_PRO.html


_Just checked the price,it's on sale $58!!_


----------



## charlie Bob (Jul 26, 2009)

Don't you hate that we keep upgrading and trying different testers and tools.
I have about 8 testers, about $1,800 worth just on testers. I guess I've picked an expensive trade.:no:


----------



## charlie Bob (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.tequipment.net/FlukeTplus_PRO.html


_Just checked the price,it's on sale $58!!_[/quote]

Thanks, that is a great deal.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

charlie Bob said:


> Don't you hate that we keep upgrading and trying different testers and tools.
> I have about 8 testers, about $1,800 worth just on testers. I guess I've picked an expensive trade.:no:



AAAHHH! you have the same addiction as me.I'm waiting on a good reason to pick up that new http://www.tequipment.net/Fluke233.html.

Just because.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

charlie Bob said:


> Don't you hate that we keep upgrading and trying different testers and tools.
> I have about 8 testers, about $1,800 worth just on testers. I guess I've picked an expensive trade.:no:


I have $500,000.00 - $750,000.00 worth of testers and some of them in the $5,000.00-$60,000.00 price range are obsolete. One IR camera cost $60,000.00 and is no longer serviced by the manufacture and even if it was it is SOOOO big and heavy the IR techs would not use it.

Just purchased a Square D Universal test set $19,000.00, case size 12"X8"X10" and next thing you know Square D will come out with a new trip device and I'll have to purchase another test set. Stupid interconnect cable 18-8 (maybe) 5" long $385.00.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

brian john said:


> I have $500,000.00 - $750,000.00 worth of testers and some of them in the $5,000.00-$60,000.00 price range are obsolete. One IR camera cost $60,000.00 and is no longer serviced by the manufacture and even if it was it is SOOOO big and heavy the IR techs would not use it.
> 
> Just purchased a Square D Universal test set $19,000.00, case size 12"X8"X10" and next thing you know Square D will come out with a new trip device and I'll have to purchase another test set. Stupid interconnect cable 18-8 (maybe) 5" long $385.00.



Holy Smokes!I take it all you do is testing,pretty cool niche.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> Holy Smokes!I take it all you do is testing,pretty cool niche.


We do a bit more, battery service, generator service, ATS and paralleling gear service, any power issues, IR and grounding, we also solve electrical problems and anything in hospitals and data centers.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

brian john said:


> I have $500,000.00 - $750,000.00 worth of testers and some of them in the $5,000.00-$60,000.00 price range are obsolete. One IR camera cost $60,000.00 and is no longer serviced by the manufacture and even if it was it is SOOOO big and heavy the IR techs would not use it.
> 
> Just purchased a Square D Universal test set $19,000.00, case size 12"X8"X10" and next thing you know Square D will come out with a new trip device and I'll have to purchase another test set. Stupid interconnect cable 18-8 (maybe) 5" long $385.00.



60G's for an IR camera!How long did it take you to make that money back?

Who the hell makes an IR camera that cost 60 grand:blink:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

brian john said:


> We do a bit more, battery service, generator service, ATS and paralleling gear service, any power issues, IR and grounding, we also solve electrical problems and anything in hospitals and data centers.



That's pretty neat stuff.Did it take a long time to brake into that field?Did you start out as a construction E.C and evolve into power quality or was that your primary goal from the gate.


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

brian john said:


> I like the size fits my pocket, like the feel of the solenoid as it test 120-480 VAC, Class III tester and have used one for years.
> 
> I also liked the Wiggy (Original Wiggy later manufactured by Square D no longer in production)


 Klein started making those, the same design exactly but rebranded. I just checked and they are discontinued, but I'm sure you can find one if you're looking. It's odd that Klein no longer has a voltage tester...??


> I HATE THE IDEAL with the built in continuity tester


What makes you hate them so much? I assume you are talking about the VolCon products? There must be a good reason for so much hate, what happened?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

A decent IR lens is about $10,000.


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> I shamelessly promote the t+pro,low impedance,solenoid.


 The T+Pro is a *true* solenoid tester AND a digital multimeter combined? Or is it just a low impedance digital multimeter?


> my t5-600 collects dust now.


 Having the amprobe on the T5 is a great feature, tho.

It's too bad they didn't combine the T+Pro's features with the T5's amprobe ability to make one super tester :thumbup:


----------



## pawirenut (May 28, 2008)

I agree with Brian John, Knopp is the way to go:thumbsup:


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I have 2 OLD Square D wiggys around here someplace a 1984 vintage Ideal Voltcon with resistor probes and a Knopp that is CAT III rated. 
I do like the Voltcon for checking fuses with the continuity feature but that is about as far as it goes.
The resistor probes were a requirement in Freeport TX.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Do you guys who still use solenoidal testers also use dot-matrix printers and Apple II computers as well? Just wondering... :laughing:


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Do you guys who still use solenoidal testers also use dot-matrix printers and Apple II computers as well? Just wondering... :laughing:


What do you use to test that won't read phantom voltages?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

JackBoot said:


> What do you use to test that won't read phantom voltages?


I use the T5-600 for everything now. Phantom voltages are easy to spot with a DMM because it will always be an unusual reading, not a real voltage reading like 120, 240, etc or within a few % of a nominal voltage.


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

Peter D said:


> I use the T5-600 for everything now. Phantom voltages are easy to spot with a DMM because it will always be an unusual reading, not a real voltage reading like 120, 240, etc or within a few % of a nominal voltage.


So when I measure my own home's panel and get 113 V, that is a phantom voltage? :whistling2:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

JackBoot said:


> So when I measure my own home's panel and get 113 V, that is a phantom voltage? :whistling2:


It sounds like low voltage to me, but could be phantom voltage. Doesn't seem likely that it is, though.

Oh, and welcome back, again. :whistling2:


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

Peter D said:


> It sounds like low voltage to me, but could be phantom voltage. Doesn't seem likely that it is, though.


 Low voltage compared to what? Seems high if you're one of those guys who say 110 V :thumbup:

If it's phantom voltage then I'm REALLY getting over on the power company, cause it's running all my stuff just fine :thumbsup: 


> Oh, and welcome back, again. :whistling2:


To where?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

JackBoot said:


> To where?


The insanity.


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

Peter D said:


> The insanity.


I haven't a clue what you are speaking of :whistling2:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Do you guys who still use solenoidal testers also use dot-matrix printers and Apple II computers as well? Just wondering... :laughing:


Of course I do. 

I like the feel of the Knopp, when I test as a go no go testes I like it BEST.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I dunno...it just seems like solenoidal testers are old school, and with a 15 second duty cycle fundamentally flawed in usefulness for anything other than a quick voltage check. I guess old habits die hard.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I dunno...it just seems like solenoidal testers are old school, and with a 15 second duty cycle fundamentally flawed in usefulness for anything other than a quick voltage check. I guess old habits die hard.


YEP! They do.


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

Peter D said:


> I dunno...it just seems like solenoidal testers are old school, and with a 15 second duty cycle fundamentally flawed in usefulness for anything other than a quick voltage check. I guess old habits die hard.


What would you need to do that requires more than 3-4 seconds of use at a time?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

JackBoot said:


> What would you need to do that requires more than 3-4 seconds of use at a time?


What, you've never held your tester in a receptacle while someone flips breakers before? :laughing:


----------



## Mike Guile (Jan 14, 2010)

*solenoid*

I just bought the T+ from the link. Couldnt pass $58 bucks..plus a found a coupon code. I'll probably buy the Knopp as well. It does seem sleek and looks like it will fit well in hand or pocket. I like the made in usa thing too. Can't have too many toys.


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

Peter D said:


> What, you've never held your tester in a receptacle while someone flips breakers before? :laughing:


No, I use my tick tracer or receptacle tester for that purpose. 

Any other reasons you need more than 15 seconds duty cycle?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

JackBoot said:


> No, I use my tick tracer or receptacle tester for that purpose.
> 
> Any other reasons you need more than 15 seconds duty cycle?


I simply like the safety of being able to connect a tester indefinitely to a load. There's something disconcerting about having a wiggy buzzing away in your hands when connected to a higher voltage circuit. There's a peace of mind that comes with the digital ones. 

Certainly, there is personal bias here. I believe that that solenoidal testers are being outmoded by modern digital ones with more features. So not surprisingly, this one divides into two camps-

"You will pry the Wiggy/Knopp out of my cold, dead hands"

"I haven't had a use for a Wiggy since I bought a T+ [or comparable tester.]"

To each their own, but why not try something better?


----------



## pawirenut (May 28, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Do you guys who still use solenoidal testers also use dot-matrix printers and Apple II computers as well? Just wondering... :laughing:


I use a Tandy 1000 with a 5 1/4 floppy drive with high speed 9600 modem. It only took me 25 mins to load this page but that was partly because someone called me and knocked me off AOL


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

Peter D said:


> I simply like the safety of being able to connect a tester indefinitely to a load. There's something disconcerting about having a wiggy buzzing away in your hands when connected to a higher voltage circuit. There's a peace of mind that comes with the digital ones.
> 
> Certainly, there is personal bias here. I believe that that solenoidal testers are being outmoded by modern digital ones with more features. So not surprisingly, this one divides into two camps-
> 
> ...


I was the guy who threw out the Wiggy and went with a multimeter a long time ago. I used the Fluke T3 and then the T5 for many years. But I went BACK to using a Wiggy when I realized the benefit. 

You look at someone like Brian John who has hundreds of thousands in testing gear, but still uses a solenoid, that's gotta say something.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

pawirenut said:


> I use a Tandy 1000 with a 5 1/4 floppy drive with high speed 9600 modem. It only took me 25 mins to load this page but that was partly because someone called me and knocked me off AOL


FUNNY, FUNNY, FUNNY.......:laughing::laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Peter D said:


> "You will pry the Wiggy/Knopp out of my cold, dead hands"
> 
> "I haven't had a use for a Wiggy since I bought a T+ [or comparable tester.]"
> 
> To each their own, but why not try something better?



I have tried them all and prefer the Knopp.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

JackBoot said:


> I was the guy who threw out the Wiggy and went with a multimeter a long time ago. I used the Fluke T3 and then the T5 for many years. But I went BACK to using a Wiggy when I realized the benefit.
> 
> You look at someone like Brian John who has hundreds of thousands in testing gear, but still uses a solenoid, that's gotta say something.


Brian John is a hack, plain and simple. I wouldn't trust anything he does, or use him as a guidepost. 

I say it's personal preference. I advocate the digital ones, but I have a wiggy too. I just don't use it much anymore as the T5 is far more useful.


----------



## pawirenut (May 28, 2008)

Solenoid= NO BATTERIES to have to worry about. With a solenoid you plug those leads into a recep you know its gonna work. Plus with electronic testers you have to test on a live circuit first to make sure it works. You should with solenoid testers too but obviously a mechanical device is much more reliable than a electronic one.


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

The Fluke T+Pro has a GFCI button to test GFCIs, but doesn't the solenoid of the T+Pro trip the GFCI as soon as you touch the test leads like a typical Wiggy would do?


----------



## RKRider (Feb 7, 2010)

Mike Guile said:


> Couldnt pass $58 bucks..plus a found a coupon code.


Details on the coupon code??

I was just about to order one too seeing how my old wiggy recently grew legs and walked off


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Brian John is a hack, plain and simple. I wouldn't trust anything he does, or use him as a guidepost.
> 
> I say it's personal preference. I advocate the digital ones, but I have a wiggy too. I just don't use it much anymore as the T5 is far more useful.


Just when I thought Bob might have you all wrong, I see he was right AGAIN.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

I see a lot of different opinions.Here's mine I like the t5-600 it's good for new construction as a go/no go tester but not being a true RMS it has it's draw backs.

I prefer the t+pro because of the low impedance,the other features it has and since it's a solenoid it will still read voltage if the batteries die.At 58 bucks it's a steal and I don't mind it getting a little abused bouncing around my tool bag.

I really don't fancy dragging a $300 DMM around construction sites,but when the limitations of the solenoid tester are reached that's when a good quality true rms dmm comes in.

I guess it's all personal preference.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*tester*



brian john said:


> Knopp-hands down.
> 
> http://www.knoppinc.com/


I've had a Knopp for about 26 years. Except for that time that I tested the hot and the neutral at the same time with ONE prong it's been great as far as a solenoid ACTION tester.


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> I see a lot of different opinions.Here's mine I like the t5-600 it's good for new construction as a go/no go tester but not being a true RMS it has it's draw backs.


Such as? What benefits do you loose in the field from not having an RMS meter?


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I use a Knopp too.

I like the feel of it, it's small enough to carry in a pocket, it'll read DC, it's easy to tell if the circuit is AC or DC, and it doesn't read phantom voltages. 

It'll read a quick DC pulse (like the close and trip signals for medium-voltage breakers), and it's very useful for discharging the cap-trips as well.

It's every bit as good as a set of indicator lights while adjusting the speed of a generator trying to synch to another source.

I've had mine for about 20 years now, it still works as good as new.

Rob


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

JackBoot said:


> Such as? What benefits do you loose in the field from not having an RMS meter?


For one reading accurate voltage on circuits with voltage harmonic distortion.


----------

